# Exercise?



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

So everywhere I read says that puppies of 8 weeks need about 15 minutes of exercise 2x a day. As Penny is not fully vaccinated she can not be taken for walks. We play with her in the garden and in the living room. However, I have also read that we should not play tug games or chase games. That really limits what Penny can play at. She is a massive shark attacker and we divert her attention to the toys she can bite at but then she likes to tug on them. 

How do you play with your puppy so as not to get her completely hyper but to get out her energy and not promote bad behavior?


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Well I don't think vaccinations and walks have anything to do with each other.
They suggest you limit other dog contact until the second shots, but go for walks all you like.
If other dogs are around pick your puppy up and move on.
Seeing that the temps here are ridiculously cold, this morning it was -35 C, ( or -31 F ) I have a really tough time exercising as well as I can’t get outside.
I practice retrieving every night with my boy in a long hall way.
He will go for about 15-20 retrieves then that’s it he sits down and I know he is done.
My kids play "V in the middle" with his favorite toy.
I play “tug” all the time with the puppy. BUT I don't tug back; I let him to all the work and I just kind of hang on.
I think that if a puppy is moving faster than a walk he is getting exercise.
It's tough in the winter here but I try and get in whatever I can.
We also practice his recall skills.
My wife, 2 kids and I will pick a different room and have 5-10 cheerios each.
We ask him to come, picking a different room each time.
The key to this one is make sure he/she knows you have treats before you start.
He usually moves pretty fast knowing there is a treat coming at the end.

Everyone’s situation is different as well as every dog is different.
I just try and find what he really likes to do and make him earn his treats.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think that part of that 15 minute estimate, comes from the fact that an 8wk old pup, only has the stamina for about 15 min. of real active play time... The number grows as the pup gets older, and stronger. But even at 3,4,5 mo. you will find that a 20.30.40 min work out or walk will knock them out for several hours. They are just like babies and need lots of naps.
One way I got my pups to run, was to toss their toys down the hall, or just across the room. When they would bring it back to me, if they didn't drop it, I just threw a different one, some times they would try to get them both in their mouth, of just choose which one they wanted to hang on to, but they always chased what ever I threw. ( It is a good way to teach the pup purpose & and respect for toys which will serve you greatly later on when the dog plays with his toys instead of ripping them to shreds.

I learned a great trick from "CrazyCash" ... let the pup chase and chew on small cardboard boxes... it is a riot to watch them push, bonk, climb in & on them... great fun, no loss.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't forget that mental stimulation can be just as tiring to your pup as physical exercise


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Try to teach your pup some games. For example, 'find the treat'. You can hide treats all over the living room and have your puppy find them. It will tire them out. Also just working on 'go to your bed' and 'stay' will make them tired.
I also used to play 'hide and seek', where my husband would make sure the puppy would stay and I would go hide somewhere and call her name. She LOVES that.
When not fully vaccinated, just don't take her to dog parks. You could take her to other parks and just have her on a long leash and you can start working on some recall and just have her explore the park. That will sure make her tired.
One thing that I wished I had done more when she was a tiny pup is to just carry her into stores and other places. When you're carrying her, most people don't mind and that way they will get used to different situations and plenty of different people to pet them.
I had her enrolled in a puppy class and that was great so that they get to play with other puppies and it teaches you what games you can play /training to do at home.
Good luck!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I actually think tug games are great IF you enforce rules. Great way to practice drop it/give and to teach them to relax by cycling through intense play and quiet moments. Scout actually won't play tug with me. As soon as I grab a toy in her mouth she releases. Not a bad problem to have I guess.


----------



## ajmcmeans (Mar 17, 2013)

Lots of great advice here.

If you're worried about dominate behavior being reinforced by tug games...then I suggest that you end the game with you taking the toy away.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We play tug with both our boys but have a firm "drop it" command and we always make sure they follow through. We don't have any aggression issues.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Research shows evidence that there is no such thing as reinforcing aggressive behavior by playing tug of war (nor does winning or losing have an effect).

http://www.animalsandsociety.org/assets/library/181_jaws060201.pdf

"Overall the results of this study suggest that the way dogs play is a reflection of their temperament, learning history, and general relationship with their owner. In no way do the games dogs play with humans effect the dominance aspect of a relationship."


I don't really often play tug of war because I don't really enjoy it myself. When she was a puppy, I would sometimes play it as a training session to help teach 'take it' and 'drop it'. Now, I prefer playing fetch with her.


----------

